# Glue or Taping?



## kennajo

So we are at the 5 month mark and his ears are still floppy. Had a vet check and there is no infections but he is cutting his molars now. I swore I wouldn't glue or tape his ears but...... What I want to know is which is healthier/more comfortable for the dog- glueing or tapeing?


----------



## koda00

My Zorro is 6.5 mths and i just did his left ear. i used tear mender glue and moleskin padding. I just took it off him today and so far so good its standing.


----------



## MountainGSDs

If you are going to do it now is the time. I use foam pipe insulation and ostemey glue. The kind used for colostomy bags.


----------



## kennajo

Vet recomended a few more weeks since he is cutting his molars. In fact I just pulled a baby molar that was just hanging by a thread. Now he is chewing a knuckle bone.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I would be very hesitant to wait a few more weeks (if ears being up is important to you). They can go up late but the chances greatly decrease. I always support ears if they aren't up by 5 months as well as give Solid Gold Sea Meal supplement.


----------



## MountainGSDs

Have they ever been up is the big question? If they were ever up then there is a likelihood they will come up. Cottage cheese in the diet and lots of chewing helps.


----------



## TriadGSD

i didnt tape till Triad was a week away from 7 months i didnt use glue i just tape a foam toy Arrow (taken off the other stuff. cost me $1 at the dollar store) for about 2 weeks. and it stayed up once in a while the one ear i tape goes down but goes back up. just to note the tape might pull out some fur on the ear but it will grow back. also it looks like he is in the flying nun stage?. and he looks like MY boys identical twin.
before:








after


----------



## TriadGSD

o and buy lots of bones and bullysticks good place for bullysticks in bulk is bestbullysticks.com


----------



## koda00

koda00 said:


> View attachment 10182
> 
> 
> View attachment 10183
> 
> 
> View attachment 10184
> 
> 
> My Zorro is 6.5 mths and i just did his left ear. i used tear mender glue and moleskin padding. I just took it off him today and so far so good its standing.


well i guess i need to put it back on. it 's not standing all the time.


----------



## HeidiW

I would do it right now, he is really flat, if it was a slight I would say wait but he needs to get them started in the right direction. You should glue them together like a tepee. I think gluing last long than taping. There are some great threads on how to glue the pups ears on here. Just do a search.


----------



## TriadGSD

koda- i dont know how long it will have to stay up before its permanat after taping/gluing i know if it goes down after 2 hrs to retape but, after I did it the second time it was up for 24 hrs and then flopped down for a few minutes.


----------



## koda00

i had the ear glued for 12 days. im going to wait til tomorrow (let some air get to the skin) to reglue. Right now its up again. You can just tell its
going to be a soft ear i believe. Time will tell.


----------



## koda00

TriadGSD said:


> koda- i dont know how long it will have to stay up before its permanat after taping/gluing i know if it goes down after 2 hrs to retape but, after I did it the second time it was up for 24 hrs and then flopped down for a few minutes.


But they did stay up permanetly??? (according to your pics)


----------



## TriadGSD

yes it stays up. sometime it flopps down so i get kinda worried. and the ears are not firm yet so they are wobbly


----------



## kennajo

Well I tried taping last night with some foam pipe insulators. did it twice and both times he shook/scratched it off with in 5 minutes. When I looked out the kitchen door later,he was playing with my other dogs and both ears were standing!!! Wish I could've gotten a picture. They came back down before we brought them in for bedtime but it was encouraging to see them standing. It changes their look ssssoooooooooo much. I will be getting the breath right stripes and glur today and try again. It's like they just need a little support for take-off lol


----------



## koda00

Jen...pickup the moleskin foam padding (Dr. Scholls) as well , they work better together. Put the padding on 1st then the strips on top. That worked for me and he was very comfortable w/it. Good luck!


----------



## MountainGSDs

Any local boxer or dobbie breeders near you? They are usually good ear tapers.


----------



## kennajo

I will get the moleskin because the breatheright and glue are'nt enough for his left ear. Works fine on the right but the left seems heavier. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## kennajo

look who's ears have come up......they don't stay but they do come up!


----------

